# Google- Leaky gut syndrome | Teresa Richter, ND - Kirkland Reporter



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Leaky gut syndrome | Teresa Richter, ND**Kirkland Reporter*These conditions include eczema, *irritable bowel syndrome*, arthritis, asthma, psoriasis, and other immune conditions. Treatment goals include identifying the cause (offending foods), removing the obstacles to cure, reducing inflammation, *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

